# What kind of fert do you use?



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

What kind of fert do you use?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Potassium Nitrate
Potassium Phosphate
Potassium Sulphate
CSM+B Macro nutrients

Probably overkill with potassium, but I'm no plant expert and don't follow the EI Dosing regime either.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Do you recommend buying from this company: Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Main, Main, Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers,
I am only using flourish comprehensive now and I am thinking of using other ferts but just want to hear what you guys do before doing so.
Thank you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why don't you just buy it from Richmond from Pat at Canadian Aquatics? The shipping is going to kill you. Aquariumfertilizer.com is a great place to get it from, but only if you're in the US. The shipping is going to cost more than the ferts from the US.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thank you fo rthe info. I have no idea they are located in Richmond or that they sell fert. LOL
I usually just go to IPU in Richmond. People there have been very helpful but they do not sell the stuff on aquariumfertilizer.com.
Which fert would you recommend that I get, they look kind of confusing. I have Flourish now which is micro trace elements, is that right? So, i need some macro elements and I should eb good, is that right? Should I use Excel as well. I have a DIY CO2 now.
What kind fo fert do you use?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I do full EI: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/intro-ei-estimated-index-82/


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> Do you recommend buying from this company: Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Main, Main, Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers,
> I am only using flourish comprehensive now and I am thinking of using other ferts but just want to hear what you guys do before doing so.
> Thank you.


I have bought from Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Main, Main, Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers,, BUT as mentioned Pat (Canadian Aquatics) is local and also similarly priced.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

CSM+B (micros - basically Flourish comprehensive)
Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)
Potassium Phosphate + Magnesium Sulphate

All from Canadian Aquatics


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> CSM+B (macros - basically Flourish comprehensive)
> Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)
> Potassium Phosphate + Magnesium Sulphate
> 
> All from Canadian Aquatics


I think you meant csm+b is micro and the other are macros (NPK ).


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think you meant csm+b is micro and the other are macros (NPK ).


Indeed I did. Work brain. :lol:


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> Do you recommend buying from this company: Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Main, Main, Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers,
> I am only using flourish comprehensive now and I am thinking of using other ferts but just want to hear what you guys do before doing so.
> Thank you.


That's where i got mine from


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Do you mean to say you add compost, egg shell, coffee ground...to your fish tank?


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I think that person is a well designed spam bot to be honest. Irrelevant post earlier in the thread and links in the signature give it away.

That aside, I do know of people who have used things like coffee grounds in their substrate. I can only think Dogfish's Toxic Ten from TPT - he used soil, leaf litter, coffee grounds, dog poo, and so on. :bigsmile: Toxic Ten


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't use coffee grounds and other compost in your tank. Demineralized soil would work better. Or natural clay kitty litter. But you'll still need to dose macros if you supply enough light.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

edited...

Back to the original topic, the three macros of dry ferts to use = KNO3, KH2PO4, K2S04

For the micros plantex CSM + B

There's lot of charts and such to calculate how much do dose and when, but it really depends on your lighting and co2, and water change routines.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I got my dry ferts from Pat and I have been dosing according to the EI dosage I found on line.
By the way, Pat is really awesome and offered me lots of very helpful advice and suggestion. 
I just applied the recommended dosage with a measuring spoon in a littel pot, mixed it with water and poured it into my tank. I did not mix them all into a big bottle of pre-made ferts.
I dosed 1/16 of each of the dry ferts except KNO3 which I does 1/8.
Thank you for all the helpful advice.


----------

